# Cob Feathers and Winter!



## Midymahem (19 August 2014)

Question, cob has lovely thick, long feathers but come the winter we will also have thick deep mud - what do people do - has anyone used mud socks with success - I don't want to cut them off but I also don't want him having lots of heavy dry mud - have used pig oil in the past which is ok but still have mud dried, also don't want to wash everyday (coblet will be in at night).


----------



## LovesCobs (19 August 2014)

I wouldn't use mud socks, I tried once. Horses legs get hot (even in winter) and damp and it's horrible and they don't work (in my experience).
I use a shires mix that is like pig oil and sulphur. I find that if I bring him in, leave the mud alone and it dries overnight. His skin under the feathers is dry when they are muddy. Next morning it can be brushed off and I put the oil mix on once a week. I use woodpellet bedding and I find there is hardly if any mud on his feathers the next morning. I think washing his legs every night would do more harm than good.
There's no need to cut feathers off he has more protection with them


----------



## flirtygerty (19 August 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			I wouldn't use mud socks, I tried once. Horses legs get hot (even in winter) and damp and it's horrible and they don't work (in my experience).
I use a shires mix that is like pig oil and sulphur. I find that if I bring him in, leave the mud alone and it dries overnight. His skin under the feathers is dry when they are muddy. Next morning it can be brushed off and I put the oil mix on once a week. I use woodpellet bedding and I find there is hardly if any mud on his feathers the next morning. I think washing his legs every night would do more harm than good.
There's no need to cut feathers off he has more protection with them 

Click to expand...

This


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 August 2014)

With abundant feather, as Lovescobs says, the legs will get too hot. Just slap on oil to add to his natural protection and leave nature to do its worst. Washing the mud off may harm his skin and lessen the in-built protection he has.


----------



## Midymahem (20 August 2014)

Thanks both, I agree I'm not a fan of washing legs every day - its just aggravates the skin!  Will see how we get on


----------



## Janovich (21 August 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			I wouldn't use mud socks, I tried once. Horses legs get hot (even in winter) and damp and it's horrible and they don't work (in my experience).
I use a shires mix that is like pig oil and sulphur. I find that if I bring him in, leave the mud alone and it dries overnight. His skin under the feathers is dry when they are muddy. Next morning it can be brushed off and I put the oil mix on once a week. I use woodpellet bedding and I find there is hardly if any mud on his feathers the next morning. I think washing his legs every night would do more harm than good.
There's no need to cut feathers off he has more protection with them 

Click to expand...

Yup... agree with the above too.  What I will wash off though is my boy's hooves..and leave it at that...only as it can get a bit messy picking feet out!

Those feathers are doing a job as you'll be aware and underneath all that mud and wet is lovely clean dry feather next to the the skin, which is exactly what you want in the winter months!


----------



## Midymahem (21 August 2014)

the feathers are touching the floor (lovely, like his feathers - they have grown on me ) - do you leave them to drag in the mud? (Our mud does get deep - at least over a human ankle)


----------



## Princess Rosie (21 August 2014)

Pig oil & sulphur (pre mixed) always works for my mare, I got the last big bottle off ebay and was cheap too.


----------



## Darkwater (21 August 2014)

Definitely Pig Oil - Be sure to patch test first if you're using one mixed with sulphur as it can be irritating to the skin, I personally just use pig oil on it's own. Put it on when the legs are clean and dry and avoid washing it off. As he is coming in at night I would also suggest towl off the worst of the mud if it is very wet, leaving his legs to dry over night on a nice deep bed and brush off and add more oil in the morning, this tends to work quite well with my ponies


----------



## Janovich (22 August 2014)

Darkwater said:



			Definitely Pig Oil - Be sure to patch test first if you're using one mixed with sulphur as it can be irritating to the skin, I personally just use pig oil on it's own. Put it on when the legs are clean and dry and avoid washing it off. As he is coming in at night I would also suggest towl off the worst of the mud if it is very wet, leaving his legs to dry over night on a nice deep bed and brush off and add more oil in the morning, this tends to work quite well with my ponies
		
Click to expand...

Echo the above from DW.  This is what I do


----------



## hayinamanger (22 August 2014)

Please, please, pleeeeeaase!

It's feather.

Birds have feathers, horses do not.

Thank you.


----------



## Janovich (22 August 2014)

An easy mistake for most to make I'm sure hayinamanger,..!!!!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 August 2014)

Darkwater said:



			Definitely Pig Oil - Be sure to patch test first if you're using one mixed with sulphur as it can be irritating to the skin, I personally just use pig oil on it's own. Put it on when the legs are clean and dry and avoid washing it off. As he is coming in at night I would also suggest towl off the worst of the mud if it is very wet, leaving his legs to dry over night on a nice deep bed and brush off and add more oil in the morning, this tends to work quite well with my ponies
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - PLEASE BE CAREFUL if using for the first time and make sure you patch test thoroughly. I read about it on here, didn't know any different, and slapped it on my poor boy's legs (pink skin & white hair). Within minutes his feet had gone very red and sore - I had to wash it off very quickly, poor chappie. Its the sulphur which can be the problem - I've used pig oil and Neem and/or pig oil and Tea Tree without any problems.


----------

